# Looking for active RPers that can build a good story.



## Zenkiki (May 15, 2019)

I am coming up on summer and with it open schedules. I want to get more people that I connect with and are not afraid of writing decently detailed posts in a unique world where we make up everything. If you have an idea of someplace to start with let me know and we can probably do something. 

For one idea I have the world can be mostly androids and cyborgs while only a few people if not only you are not. How will you bring back the humanity of the old furs or will you eventually submit to the growing need to be digitized? 

I am open to almost anything. Say it here or PM me your general idea and we can talk more. I am okay with sfw or NSFW though it needs to be at least story driven. 

Prefer discord but could do it here if needed.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 15, 2019)

I'm always interested in RP partners who can maintain steady detailed posts.


----------



## Linkin Spark (May 15, 2019)

Zenkiki said:


> For one idea I have the world can be mostly androids and cyborgs while only a few people if not only you are not. How will you bring back the humanity of the old furs or will you eventually submit to the growing need to be digitized?


I'm thinking of combining the Matrix and the terminator together, though I myself ain't no too good with the Matrix. Still, care to discuss it here ? 'Cuz I've always liked the idea of robots ruining people's lives, heh.


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 16, 2019)

I've dabbled in RPs in the past, and I always prefer the story-driven ones. It's always refreshing to see other people share that sentiment!

I'm not currently sitting on any ideas, but off the top of my head, here are a few. 

-The search for a lost city. I love a good Indiana Jones-esque story, though utilizing a modern setting can be a lot of fun as well. 

-Civilians in a war-torn environment. This one's also not tied to any historical setting. I've seen RPs cover battles, but seldom cover the effects these conflicts have on ordinary people. Escapes and tales of survival make for compelling and moving story material. 

-Rumrunners. Or the 30's-40's in general. I've always liked that aesthetic, and I'd love to live in that time period as a freelance pilot. 

-The "multiple universe" set up. A bit cliched, but it plays well. Different characters are brought together by one character for some purpose. It's admittedly the least creative of my ideas here, but it allows users to play their own characters without alteration, creating some "fish out of water" situations.


----------



## reid minnich (May 18, 2019)

I've done a few rp and love to create stories. I've had a variety of characters, sometimes more than one in the same rp. The loss of humanity idea is fascinating. I've wondered about a world where people are so disconnected with each other that their virtual selves become more important that their real one. Can we love or be loved virtually? Is this sad world a coincidence or a conspiracy? The possibilities are endless.


----------

